# Winterizing well / lawn outlet



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

1st full year here, getting ready for winter.
The well has an outlet above ground for lawn & garden use...very high pressure direct from the pump it seems.
*No shutoff* to it on the line (except at the top) or nothing inside the basement, the single water (and electric) line comes in the wall - into the tank - then into and out through the treatment system to the house.
A shutoff is on the _house_ side.
Seems like this pipe/valve can't stay above ground and be frozen?
There's no buried box or anything visible to access the pump or the pipe.

*There is what seems like an air line coming up along the pipe, possibly to clear the line?..otherwise what is it for since there's no shut off I can see*.

Anyone else have one like this? What to do?


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Looks to me like that's an air line to drain your hydrant. Try turning your power off to your pump and opening your hydrant. Then blow air into the fitting you have. Water should come out your hydrant. When it has all been blown out you should be able to close the handle and power your system back up. Just don't open your handle on the hydrant until spring when there is no danger of the water freezing. Unless you want to blow it out again. What you have is a hydrant. These should be frost free with a weep hole to allow it to drain. Over the last few years the health dept. (who is responsible for issuing permits for wells) has had some frost free hydrants allowing contaminated ground water to get sucked back into the closed system. Anyways some drillers have continued installing them and plug the weep hole with the air line. You just have to remember to blow it out when it gets cold and each time you use it during cold weather.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

From what I can see of the hydrant it appears it might be a freeze proof hydrant that drains it self back into the ground. Post a picture of the whole hydrant and I can tell.

Seeing your supply tank seems to be in the basement I would have no clue why there is an air line. If the supply tank was burried I would guees the air line was to add air pressure to the supply tank with out digging it up.

Is the name on the top orf the well the drillers name. If so I would contact them and see if they know what is going on. Or the former owners.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

multibeard said:


> From what I can see of the hydrant it appears it might be a freeze proof hydrant that drains it self back into the ground. Post a picture of the whole hydrant and I can tell.
> 
> Seeing your supply tank seems to be in the basement I would have no clue why there is an air line. If the supply tank was burried I would guees the air line was to add air pressure to the supply tank with out digging it up.
> 
> Is the name on the top orf the well the drillers name. If so I would contact them and see if they know what is going on. Or the former owners.


It is a hydrant with the weep hole plugged off with an air line. The air line is to blow it out. I have installed many of these when I drilled water wells.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Big Game said:


> Looks to me like that's an air line to drain your hydrant. Try turning your power off to your pump and opening your hydrant. Then blow air into the fitting you have. Water should come out your hydrant. When it has all been blown out you should be able to close the handle and power your system back up. Just don't open your handle on the hydrant until spring when there is no danger of the water freezing. Unless you want to blow it out again. What you have is a hydrant. These should be frost free with a weep hole to allow it to drain. Over the last few years the health dept. (who is responsible for issuing permits for wells) has had some frost free hydrants allowing contaminated ground water to get sucked back into the closed system. Anyways some drillers have continued installing them and plug the weep hole with the air line. You just have to remember to blow it out when it gets cold and each time you use it during cold weather.





Big Game said:


> It is a hydrant with the weep hole plugged off with an air line. The air line is to blow it out. I have installed many of these when I drilled water wells.


Confirming the consensus:

1. Well Power off
2. Open handle on Hydrant
3. Pull out compressor and blow line until dry
4. Close Handle
5. Well power on

Correct?

I can also lock the handle so it doesn't get used inadverently...

If so, thanks for the input fellas.
Everything was started up by the Realtor's plumber, wasn't here for any instructions.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Yep that should work for you. Good idea to lock the handle. I worked doing water wells for 9 years and have seen and installed this set up many times. Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Did this work for you? Just curious if you got it drained.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Big Game said:


> Did this work for you? Just curious if you got it drained.


Yep, Blew 'er out and all is "well" 

I did notice that the air blew out through the spigot/pipe whether or not the valve was opened.

Thanks again.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

No problem. Glad I could help. I wouldn't be to worried about the air blowing through it as long as water doesn't come out it when closed it should be sealing well enough. They do make rebuild kits for hydrants. I never really got into rebuilding them though. As a contractor it was always a remove and replace job.


----------

